# 5 Minute Grilled Tails & Shrimp, and Grilled Oysters in  Shell



## griz400 (Aug 13, 2017)

Very simple Grilled Oysters, picked up a 30 lb box fresh oysters, 41.00 , no tax, harvested just 3 days ago, remember when they were half that price , ,  froze half and grilling half, some with butter and spg, some just in their own "liquor" ... I add a few drops of hot sauce on mine, and wife likes her horseradish/ketchup ... ( cocktail sauce ) ...I know there is alot of different recipes,but this is how we have done them for 30 years or so .. Will serve with a little crusted bread .. to soak it all up ...

grill time is between 5-8 minutes depending on different size ,at 400 - 450 degrees, when done, shells will pop open slightly,   maybe a little butter and garlic on a few , squeeze a little lemon on it to finish as well













IMG_0491.JPG



__ griz400
__ Aug 13, 2017






half a box, approx 15 lbs in the drum to clean with wire brush...













IMG_0493.JPG



__ griz400
__ Aug 13, 2017






all cleaned up ... ready for the grill .....grill just reached 400 degrees loaded it up ...













IMG_0495.JPG



__ griz400
__ Aug 13, 2017






tell you what ... these came out so nice ...tell me what you think ...













IMG_0496.JPG



__ griz400
__ Aug 13, 2017






basted slightly with garlic/butter mixture ... just brushed it on ... shells were still smokin hot ...

plated how I like em ... w/hot sauce ...













IMG_0498.JPG



__ griz400
__ Aug 13, 2017






didn't find any pearls, just smiles from wife as we ate these bad boys ......

The shrimps are just skewers grilled with spg and brushed with butter and parsley flakes 













IMG_0499.JPG



__ griz400
__ Aug 13, 2017


















IMG_0501.JPG



__ griz400
__ Aug 13, 2017


















IMG_0500.JPG



__ griz400
__ Aug 13, 2017


















IMG_0504.JPG



__ griz400
__ Aug 13, 2017


















IMG_0505.JPG



__ griz400
__ Aug 13, 2017


















IMG_0506.JPG



__ griz400
__ Aug 13, 2017






Ended up, we didn't use parsley flakes on shrimp ... but damn, was a good dinner ,,, we just had our 35th anniversary last week ... we went out for dinner, bu this was are at home dinner ...

The tails are just spg, basting with butter, then squeezing some lemon on it lastly , first I split down the middle of the shell side and butterfly open, grill 2 minutes on shell side, then flip on meat side 1 minute, then 2 more minutes on shell side and lay the butter on em the whole time ... grill will be my Chargriller and just using Kingsford .. temp will be 350 for tails and shrimp .. baked potato on the side ..


----------



## b-one (Aug 13, 2017)

Looks tasty,you can take the shell off that tail and wrap it in bacon a few skewers to keep it straight they turn out pretty well for something different.:biggrin:
And congrats on 35 years!:sausage:


----------



## griz400 (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks b-one ... gotta work next couple weekends and wont have much time to do any bbq... everything came out well...


----------



## tropics (Aug 14, 2017)

griz that looks great! Can't get Oysters up here for that price Points 

Richie


----------



## griz400 (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks Richie, the box said harvested in Bahamas, and that's not far from us in Florida ...Thanks for the points as well


----------



## griz400 (Aug 14, 2017)

Has anyone froze oysters as I have the other 15 lbs ??? I looked it up on the net ,, i put in a freezer bag,placed the freezer bag in a 5 gal bucket,filled the bag up with water, also filling the bucket up, and have at least a 1 inch cover with water ,,, from what I have read, should be good ... We usually grill up the whole 30 lbs at one ... but, was just the 2 of us ,, and half was just right ,, a whole grill full as you see in the pics ,,,


----------



## noble captain (Dec 31, 2017)

I freeze oysters often,  I shuck them putting them in a bowl in there owne juce, then i put them in a freezer bag with there owne juce take out air and done. I dont add additional water.


----------

